# An Unexpected Cure: How I became whole again



## darkedge1212 (Jun 24, 2014)

< removed >


----------



## bubniakz (Jun 3, 2008)

great story, thank you!


----------



## LUFC (Jun 23, 2014)

This naltrexone drug you mention is a drug/alcahol addiction cure. It also goes under the name revia or something. I think after reading your story it was maybe the drugs/antidepressants/anti anxiety etc.. along with your subcouncious crave for alcahol (and i say this because a lot of people give up on drinking once this hits them) that maybe you were stuck in this cycle and the revia has sort of released you from any dependancies and so you feel free and alive.

I wouldn't become dependent on this drug. Try dropping back down to 25mg and then smaller maybe 10mg then bring it to a stop.

Im glad you have found hope. Hold onto it. You sound recovered to me!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

That's great dude I'm happy for u 
And I can relate to how it felt to actually experience the water ...the same thing happened to me with food


----------



## darkedge1212 (Jun 24, 2014)

LUFC said:


> This naltrexone drug you mention is a drug/alcahol addiction cure. It also goes under the name revia or something. I think after reading your story it was maybe the drugs/antidepressants/anti anxiety etc.. along with your subcouncious crave for alcahol (and i say this because a lot of people give up on drinking once this hits them) that maybe you were stuck in this cycle and the revia has sort of released you from any dependancies and so you feel free and alive.
> 
> I wouldn't become dependent on this drug. Try dropping back down to 25mg and then smaller maybe 10mg then bring it to a stop.
> 
> Im glad you have found hope. Hold onto it. You sound recovered to me!


It is definitely the Naltrexone. Google "depersonalization" and "naltrexone" and you'll see its being used to treat the disorder in clinical trials. I haven't been on anti-depressants or drugs for years and when I drink I never drink more than one beer. But thank you, I really do feel better.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Darkedge im delighted for ya...

This is the best post ive read on here for ages...

Fair play to you!


----------



## moonpie (Jun 26, 2014)

Wonderful post. It's great to know that you have hope now. 

Best wishes to you, Matthew.


----------

